
Tesla is enlisting workers from all over the company in push to build cars - melling
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/31/tesla-using-workers-from-out-of-state-solar-division-to-build-cars.html
======
donarb
This is the troubling quote:

"Tesla acknowledged the practice, and said it has also done this in the past,
especially in big production pushes near the ends of quarters."

This is like trying to shoot a winning 3-pointer at the buzzer.

Tesla (and any other company out there) should be pushing their production all
quarter long to satisfy customers, not Wall Street. Take care of your
customers and Wall Street will respond accordingly.

------
downrightmike
"Tesla counters this impression, and told CNBC that moving to work in the
factory temporarily is purely voluntary and that declining the request would
never impact a worker's performance review." Sure sure sure.

